# Latest project



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Here it is, a shelf. It's 4 foot long and 7 1/4 inches deep. Let me know what you guys think. Took me forever it seems, I'm too much a perfectionist sometimes.

Looks like I'll have to post again to put more pics


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

2nd set. I know this is a lot of pics, but being a newbie, I know how when I see project sometimes I wonder how things are really made, with this project, wonder no more haha.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Brad,
Looks nice. You might want to consider using a french cleat setup for mounting. Probably a little easier than trying to get all those screws lined up for the keyhole slots. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I'll have to look into that. I put the holes in there more than needed. I only used two holes and as you can guess they are 8 inches apart on center.. So, the two I used are hitting studs. I put the extra onces encase I was going to put something heavy on it later.. You never know haha. I started with just putting two keyhole slots in(16 inch on center), but then thought about it over night and added 3 more haha..


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

If I used a french cleat could the shelf still hang flush?


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

nica work. Your mitres are seamless. Very PRO. Nice boat too.

God Bless; Mainzy


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

autobrad, yes it could still hang flush, but you'd have to consider it when you build the back of the shelf. It's just an extra little step during the design and build to make it easier later. One of the recent magazines had a good article about different hanging mechanisms and showed the differences of when and how to use them quite well. I don't remember which one.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow! Very nice shelf.


----------



## Vin55 (Dec 18, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Brad,
> Looks nice. You might want to consider using a french cleat setup for mounting. Probably a little easier than trying to get all those screws lined up for the keyhole slots.
> Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


That's the way I'd have done it also. My first set of floating shelves I made with holes in the back and did the leveling and line up to plug the shelf into long screws. Not the best way and very hard to line up, but the shelves are still on the wall and they hold a potted plant so I must have done something right.:laughing:


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

My only question is how did you talk your wife into letting you put that glue up and clamps on the dining table? My wife would have gone ballistic!!!

Nice shelf...


----------

